# Dreams about "getting the call"



## Bassil_Inf (1 Aug 2013)

Im currently just waiting to get the call to swear into my unit, as my file is now with my local reserve unit and it's been there since July 25th. I keep getting dreams of me getting the call and accepting it, but I wake up and it's all a dream. Today is a parade night for the unit... I hope I do get the call.


----------



## DAA (1 Aug 2013)

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> Im currently just waiting to get the call to swear into my unit, as my file is now with my local reserve unit and it's been there since July 25th. I keep getting dreams of me getting the call and accepting it, but I wake up and it's all a dream. Today is a parade night for the unit... I hope I do get the call.



Why not pay them a visit and you can watch what goes on? If they are still parading.


----------



## Bassil_Inf (1 Aug 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Why not pay them a visit and you can watch what goes on?


I don''t want to "annoy" the recruiter at the unit. I emailed him a couple times in regards to my file and he told me to wait patiently as he checked the orderly room and didn't see my file. That's when I called the CFRC Toronto 3 days later to check if my file was sent and they said it's now the unit. I do hope he happens to go to the orderly room today and find my file.


----------



## Teager (1 Aug 2013)

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> Im currently just waiting to get the call to swear into my unit, as my file is now with my local reserve unit and it's been there since July 25th. I keep getting dreams of me getting the call and accepting it, but I wake up and it's all a dream. Today is a parade night for the unit... I hope I do get the call.



Your unit is most likely stood down for the summer as most reservists are on course/tasking. Yes, day staff are still there but parade nights won't begin until September.


----------



## Bassil_Inf (1 Aug 2013)

Teager said:
			
		

> Your unit is most likely stood down for the summer as most reservists are on course/tasking. Yes, day staff are still there but parade nights won't begin until September.


I was in contact with the unit recruiter 1 week ago in which he told me he didn't see my file yet.


----------



## Teager (1 Aug 2013)

Sorry, I should have been more clear i was referring to your comment about it being parade night tonight.


----------

